# Cops vs Dumpster Divers



## Tengu91 (Feb 17, 2021)

Wasn't sure where this belongs since it falls into so many categories. Thoughts?

https://www.oregonlive.com/portland...nKhJ4C_1EfOkbxZcbVVoHFiYi3a0zSXeAYL2axdvaunhQ


----------



## Gypsybones (Feb 17, 2021)

I found this: Your trash is private property, says Oregon Supreme Court - https://katu.com/news/local/your-trash-is-private-property-says-supreme-court

but it conflicts with federal law: California v. Greenwood - Wikipedia - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_v._Greenwood 
The SCOTUS already ruled that garbage was open to the public.


----------



## Gypsybones (Feb 17, 2021)

Keeping people from taking food from the trash, especially during a crisis, is reprehensible behavior


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 18, 2021)

You gotta be a special kind of wicked to deem something so absolutely useless to you that you find no better place for it than the dumpster you pay to have emptied and then at the same time want to be the gatekeeper of said useless trash preventing those in dire need who actually could use whatever it was from actually being able to take it out of the dumpster.


----------



## bum4evr (Feb 22, 2021)

A few things I've learned: A lot depends on the city. In Palmdale CA, nobody cares, but 40 miles away in Santa Clarita, store owners will come out and warn you and then call police next time they see you, and that's even IF you can find a dumpster without a padlock on it. 

I'm hanging in Bakersfield right now and I notice some homeless will empty an entire apartment dumpster onto the ground and leave a huge mess there. 

But with the virus situation I think most cops leave the divers alone unless they have no choice.


----------



## Tengu91 (Feb 27, 2021)

Society's in a really weird place. It's hard to know what to make of it.


----------



## MFB (Feb 28, 2021)

bum4evr said:


> I'm hanging in Bakersfield right now and I notice some homeless will empty an entire apartment dumpster onto the ground and leave a huge mess there.


Tweekers Galor in Bako; but this is a good point and I see it a lot. Kind of like how there will be a few nice bums with clean camps down by the river, then some buttheads come and make it so loud and gross neighbors have to complain.

In regards to the Fred Myers situation; sad stuff. But the irony of it is really baffling! The amount of wierd unhealthy pumped up processed shit they are will to sell for consumption at profit...but then they claim concern for folks over a some meat sitting at room temp for a few hours....BUY MORE DORITOS!!!!


----------



## KrimsonDCLXVI (Jun 4, 2021)

I have soooo many questions! Like why would they wanna keep people away from dumpsters? Like are they keepin the trash for later to resell it to their customers or somethin? Thats pure evil


----------



## Bibs (Jun 4, 2021)

This is so morally corrupt, but has been happening for as long as I can remember. My old buddy jp and I were outside of a me n' eds pizza place in Fresno waiting for them to toss the old pizza out in the dumpster and when they did they also poured bleach onto it to "deter" the homefree.


----------



## KrimsonDCLXVI (Jun 5, 2021)

IanIam said:


> This is so morally corrupt, but has been happening for as long as I can remember. My old buddy jp and I were outside of a me n' eds pizza place in Fresno waiting for them to toss the old pizza out in the dumpster and when they did they also poured bleach onto it to "deter" the homefree.


Wow society really just hates poor people doesnt it?


----------



## Bibs (Jun 5, 2021)

KrimsonDCLXVI said:


> Wow society really just hates poor people doesnt it?


I believe some do, but others are guilty of a more subversive evil: indifference. Those that hate at least feel some kind of emotion which, while reprehensible, is still better than feeling nothing at all for you can sway the hateful mind away from those feelings. The indifferent, however, are deaf and blind to our plight.


----------

